# Kitty!!!!.....and Cid :3



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Kitty is so sweet, I happened to get some nice photos of her the other day and thought I would share.


















and some dumb shots.. LOL

















and Cid! <3


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome!

I had two cats too (black and white both of them)

Now they are at my parents place.

So I have fish now


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I love black and white kitters :3

Oops I forgot these pics. Rofl. Cid=Nerd ha. lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

omg there should be captions on those pictures!!

the cat rolling over is cool and amazing you were able to catch that.

I see how it is in the last picture... the cat is focus on the picture rather than the baby.. hehe


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Excellent long whiskers on the tabby cat! Silly tongue, too.

We just got a solid black year old tomcat. He's quite well mannered but very energetic. Our tiny elderly tabby and white tries to keep him in line, but the new guy is twice his size and doesn't believe his threats, now that he's settled in. Fur hasn't flown, but you don't want to hear some of the insults the old cat hurls at the rowdy young punk! Now that we've gotten the young cat fixed, maybe they'll achieve detente soon.


----------

